# Sean Likes FuFu Man Pudding



## PeteTheGreek (Apr 5, 2007)

*Gear Whore in Training*

I'm going to start posting my work-outs here.  I have changed the name of my workout thread from "Sean Likes Fufu Man Pudding" to Gear Whore in Training.  Stay tuned.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2007)

WTF??

The question is, does Pete the Greek practice Greek sex?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 5, 2007)

Sean's underage.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats?

Hope you reach all of your goals?


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I just realized the thread topic may provoke a jealous ouburst from Sean's other gay friends so I'm renaming the thread


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes!!!!!!!!

I like the thread title.

I am actually interesting your workouts too.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

For those of you that don't know, Pete is a hot Greek man who powerlifts with Sean.

He is alot stronger than most of us, so let's get some respect in here!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

^ here, here!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, I find this entirely offensive and I'm going to request a mod ban you unless you change the name .


I don't think it will actually let you change the way the title appears on the main journal page, you'll have to delete the thread (if you can) and start a new one.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

Sean, please, only the truth can set you free.

btw get on AIM


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Sean's underage.



I'm almost 21, underage is only under 18 . Oh, and I can't make it to bench at 4pm tomorrow, but Sunday at 10 is fine for squatting.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2007)

Is this chocolate pudding or vanilla pudding?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Is this chocolate pudding or vanilla pudding?



Vanilla makes more sense, but Tim would testify that it's choclate on my workout shirts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Vanilla makes more sense, but Tim would testify that it's choclate on my workout shirts.




Who's Tim?


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Apr 5, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Yeah, I find this entirely offensive and I'm going to request a mod ban you unless you change the name .
> 
> 
> I don't think it will actually let you change the way the title appears on the main journal page, you'll have to delete the thread (if you can) and start a new one.



sorry, but i can't delete the thread.  If you freaks would stop posting, the thread will eventually make it to the next page


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> sorry, but i can't delete the thread. If you freaks would stop posting, the thread will eventually make it to the next page


Stop??


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 5, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm almost 21, underage is only under 18 . Oh, and I can't make it to bench at 4pm tomorrow, but Sunday at 10 is fine for squatting.



Ok.. I'll meet you there...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2007)

You guys are so homo!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)

omg... geez this journal is thuper dooper.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, enough bullshit, let's see a workout!


----------

